# Two must see videos on you tube



## monkeywood (Oct 18, 2007)

Wild stuff. Someone please reply to let me know if the links worked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b18D_GV_JEs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow the guy with the 441 sure makes it look small and easy to use, he is very fast!!!!


----------



## polexie (Oct 18, 2007)

One complete idiot and one very fast guy!


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 18, 2007)

monkeywood said:


> Wild stuff. Someone please reply to let me know if the links worked.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b18D_GV_JEs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ



You can check your own links after you have posted.


As for 'would I hire this guy'.........Hell Yeah!!!! And I would expect a turn!!!

I think he was just having some fun with the last tree, and they are only small.


Good links


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bottom line. A**HOLE!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL...

That guy makes ol gypo look like a safety officer.

Guy needs a piped saw though just to put it fully over the top.


----------



## BC_Logger (Oct 20, 2007)

I wounder what was going through his mind when the tree hit the skidder :stupid: 

the last video DAM THAT BOY IS FAST


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 20, 2007)

maybe, "Gee I hope I have a spare pair of underwear in the truck?"


----------



## OilHead (Oct 20, 2007)

:censored: for brains. The barber chair split at the very end is enough to get you killed.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 22, 2007)

OilHead said:


> :censored: for brains. The barber chair split at the very end is enough to get you killed.



What barber chair? They all came off the stumps pretty good. The last one just broke when it hit the skidder-not too surprising.


I'm a little pissed i didn't think of doing this!!


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 23, 2007)

It looks like he was trying to demolish the skidder. Maybe an insurance scam?

Also, perhaps with his casual walking away from the soon-to-fall tree, maybe he was also trying to kill himself. My guess is he'll succeed soon enough if he keeps it up.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Oct 23, 2007)

Gonna take more than that to demolish a skidder-they are tough units.


----------



## beaverb01 (Oct 23, 2007)

That guy looked like he knew what he was doing (maybe) but was not leaving any error factor at all. Want to play? Go bowling on your own dime.
Drop [email protected]#$ on my equipment intentionally? Your history!!! :angry2: 

Beaver


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 23, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> What barber chair? They all came off the stumps pretty good. The last one just broke when it hit the skidder-not too surprising.
> 
> 
> I'm a little pissed i didn't think of doing this!!



HAHAHAHA.....Looks like fun to me!! opcorn: 

But beaverb01 is right, you wouldn't want to do it with your own machinery [too often ].


----------



## BobEMoto (Nov 4, 2007)

If you only had one tool, what would it be?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DltGxhWwES4&NR=1


----------



## Tekko (Nov 4, 2007)

That must have been rigged.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Omg*



BobEMoto said:


> If you only had one tool, what would it be?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DltGxhWwES4&NR=1



that is soooo fricken AWESOME!!!!!!!! :jester:


----------



## shawn.m (Nov 5, 2007)

actually this guy looks really confident in his workings. perhaps too cocky is the issue.


----------

